# Getting fit and my body keeps breaking!



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm gonna subscribe to this... I have tons of riding injuries that prevent me from working out like a normal person.

As well, try swimming!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Swimming :S

No indoor pools around here (and with winter coming, not brave enough to go outside haha) but I am an awful swimmer. I give up after three lengths!

I am thinking about getting myself in to the physio again, depends on how long this thing in my hip is sore for. If it is longer than a couple of days, will get an app!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a big yoga person and it has increased my stamina and has really helped my riding. It has also increased my upper body strength. Other than yoga and riding I do walk 1-3 miles a day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have never tried yoga, will have a look in to it! Need to try and find classes that speak some English!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Jogging can be really hard on your joints. I suggest you begin stretching and strength training where you do small weights lifted multiple times. You can use soup cans in the kitchen bc they are readily available and don't weight much. Stop jogging and just WALK. ALWAYS wear athletic shoes that support and cushion the blow from each foot.
You will feel a workout most especially 2 days later. Work up to a goal, then plateau there for awhile before you try to move on.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll second the walking thing. I like jogging & have done so most of my life, but walking gives much of the benefit with far less stress to joints.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I do a fair amount of dog walking. We have what is known as 'the ridge' here and its just massive hilly/woody area. So much so you would never get a horse up there!

I go to a specialist shop to get my feet checked and pay for asics with the instep.. otherwise I run like a duck 

More walking, and cans of beans it is


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Daffy Duck yoga is awesome and there numerous benefits. It is not hard on joints and really does build strength
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can find a hot yoga studio near you - I'd suggest that.

And also weights and plyometrics.

Running is not so great for getting fit, IMO and I also find it makes me hurt.

If your insurance covers it, also check out acupuncture and naturopathic medicine. The only reason I'm currently functional and doing 4+ horses and lessons a day is because of my acupuncturist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Be sure your diet is correct and you're giving your body enough of what it needs to keep things running. If you're cutting calories too while burning a lot often the body just cant maintain and your weak points are going to break first.

If you're looking for that fitness instructor toned body and not just skinny you need to stop most of the running (really its only benefit is making you good at running) and start lifting weights, and I'm not talking about little weights over and over again which does absolutely nothing but wear you out. You've got to lift heavy and keep pushing yourself. The end result will NOT make you look like a man, we as females can not physically look like that without the additional intake of testosterone from steroids, trust me I've been doing this for awhile. You will burn just as many calories, your metabolism will increase due to the need to support more muscle, and if you lift correctly old injuries usually disappear as the muscles around them get strong enough to take over all the work and impact.

But like I said earlier you're going to get nowhere if you're diet isn't good. I'm dating a gym instructor who is also a cook (military), so this is pretty much my entire life.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Have to keep running, for Sandhurst I need to be able to run a PFA (1.5 miles) 14 minutes.

Fitness standards - British Army Website

And 50 sit ups in two minutes, and 21 press ups in two minutes.

And lift jerry cans (thank goodness for lugging water buckets!!)

I am not attempting to lose weight. I lost enough through an unknown illness at the start of the year, around 7-8KG and my BMI is 20.03. That is good, but I don't want it any lower!

I could improve my eating habits, there is way too much junk that I eat.. but it tastes so good!!

I think before I get on to weights and lifts, I will have another physio session. I broke my shoulder riding, so just make sure all is well before I break myself further.

I have the military physios, but any acupuncture etc I would have to pay for myself. I may be able to swing it by them, however, that I get it through them.

Jealous, twisted serpent. You have someone to keep you motivated and going! I have to remind myself to get motivated. Once I get in to a routine it will be easier!


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah yes, if it wasn't for that run test my BF wouldn't run either.

The only way for you to get toned then is to lift heavy, you have an advantage most people don't as you don't have to burn though access fat before you start seeing results. You will most likely have to increase your caloric intake, especially your lean protein, so you give your body what it needs to build muscle.

Remember 80/20, eat good 80% of the time that 20% you can treat yourself, and you will find either those treats no longer taste good, or the opposite they actually become more of a treat instead of a boring part of your diet.

I also strongly recommend having a trainer show you how to lift properly so you use the correct muscles and not putting and undue stress on injuries, they can probably show you specific lifts to strengthen them. I used to have bad back problems, few months of doing deadlifts properly and my muscles now support the weak area in my spine so now most of the time I don't even remember there's an issue there.

I find most of my motivation comes from myself, the hardest part is just making that routine. It only takes me 30-45 minutes at the gym just for the lifting part, so real easy to sneak in any time during the day.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am fortunate enough to work with a PTI, so will get on to him!

I need to. I think I will go shopping with the mother this weekend, and get turkey and chicken in to mix with salads. 

Sounds like a plan, just trying to get meals in that I can make without being tempted by my mother's cooking!

I enjoy running when I get in to it, but tend to run in wooded areas. I did a 10mile road race and it pretty much killed my back.

I should take before and duration pictures haha! I have a sixpack.. under a layer of fat 

With winter coming, it will give me something to keep me occupied as well. We have a great gym on camp, and can use that at lunch times or after work.


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Just remember, ignore any advice to lift light weights for more reps, don't even tough anything colored pink or purple, got to lift like a man if you want results.

My program is a 4 day rotation that's broken down into different muscle groups. One day is back and bicept, then chest and tri, after that comes leg day (you'll probably want to kill me after your first leg day but it is so needed), and lastly core/small muscles. I usually do 4 sets of 8 reps, if I can make it to 10 it means I have to go up in weight. I do about 4 exercises total, I've found that after the 4th I don't have much energy left anyways to do more, and you get close to being in that area where you're just wearing yourself out instead of doing anything productive. The less time you rest between sets and exercises the better too.

When lifting don't be afraid to eat as much as your body wants, just make sure most of it is good for you. Many people will put on a bit more fat but that's a good thing, come summer if you want to you can start dropping calories and workout just to maintain instead of build, the extra fat will go away and you will be left with a body to die for.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

TwistedSerpent said:


> ...If you're looking for that fitness instructor toned body and not just skinny you need to stop most of the running (really its only benefit is making you good at running) and start lifting weights, and I'm not talking about little weights over and over again which does absolutely nothing but wear you out. You've got to lift heavy and keep pushing yourself...


Hmmmm...as a life-long runner, I've got to disagree. I spent 4 year not jogging after Mia dumped me & hurt my back...my weight went up, my blood-pressure increased dramatically and my aerobic conditioning went into the toilet. There are other ways to get aerobic conditioning, but aerobic conditioning is very important to your overall health. Walking takes longer, but walking briskly 4 miles gives much of the advantage of jogging 4 miles. Jogging does have a tendency to tighten muscles that need to be loose for good riding, though.

I have no objection to lifting weights, but I'd be wary of lifting heavy to push yourself. I know too many older guys who had to give up lifting after too many injuries. Something I think works well as a compromise is to start a set with a heavier weight, then as you start to tire, drop to a lighter weight (50%?) and continue until you cannot lift it. That way you work to failure, but you are much less likely to lose control and tear something that wasn't meant to be torn.

There are also books on bodyweight exercises. You can do a lot of toning without ever touching a weight.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

TwistedSerpent said:


> Just remember, ignore any advice to lift light weights for more reps, don't even tough anything colored pink or purple, got to lift like a man if you want results...


Lift "like a man", and you may end up looking like an old man in 20 years. Working to failure works, making a genuine effort works, but the 55 year old guy in me thinks people should be more careful with their joints.:evil:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

bsms said:


> Lift "like a man", and you may end up looking like an old man in 20 years. Working to failure works, making a genuine effort works, but the 55 year old guy in me thinks people should be more careful with their joints.:evil:


 
Nothing to save my joints now  Too many riding accidents!
I knew an SA girl, freak runner. I say that with fondness. She ran her PFA 1.5 miles in 6mins and 40 seconds.. and said that was _slow_ for her. 

I need to running, I am not particularly fond of it right now because I am starting up again. 

Diet is a big thing for me, and I am not looking at competing at body building championships.. but being fit and healthy will be a great benefit. I am not wanting to over do it.

A family friend of ours is 49, HUGE runner.. and knees are just about gone.

But people who do weights.. yeah.

I think a bit of everything in mediation is good for you. But you have to know when to stop. Pushing yourself to go further is fine, so long as you aren't stupid about it. You have to have the mentality to go for that extra rep or lap and push a bit further without breaking.. and I need to get to that. My body just likes to break as soon as I look at my trainers :S


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Running/jogging is good for you, but as said before it can be a lot of impact and may not particularly help old injuries. I'm not saying to avoid running or anything aerobic, but the goals the OP stated running alone isn't going to get her there besides having a very toned heart. 

Most who are injured are so due to improper lifting usually because they were trying to lift more then what they should. Many guys obsess too much about lifting the most, especially when there are other males around, so they through safety out the window and use parts of their body they shouldn't to help throw weights around, or they refuse to back down when their body tells them to, you really do have to be totally intune to yourself when doing it.

To me working to muscle failure is going a little too far and may be another source of where injuries happen. I want to be able to push through just a couple more when I'm done. IF you cannot control a weight through your set depending on what you're doing you either need a spotter, or its too heavy for you and you need to back down until you are strong enough too. When I say to push yourself, I mean lifing as much as you can safely while using the correct form and muscles.

Nah lifting like a man wont make her look like a man, you get that from bad health and heavy smoking. With the right instruction, right form, and right diet, she's going to retain her youthful looks for 20+ more years, unless she starts taking steroids, then she will start looking like a man, but at least she wont look like an old man for awhile.


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

And bodyweight exercises are great, you may not be picking up a weight but that's because you're using your own weight instead.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It shouldn't be an 'either-or' situation. I know hard-core joggers who can barely lift a cup of coffee, let alone a saddle. And I've known hard-core lifters who could pick me up with one hand, provided I didn't get a 5 foot head start!

Balance & moderation...and yes, what you eat is also a critical part, and one I largely ignore.


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

It definably isn't either or, but I find a lot of females think and are told that to get the toned body they want they just have to do cardio. I have seen many who when they don't get the results they want they diet more, run more, and end up forcing their body to break down muscle protein to keep it moving making them look rather sickly. There has to be a good balance of both, and everyone's body is a bit different so everyone has to find what that balance is. Very few ladies know how to get the body they want and are told to do aerobics or aerobics with light weights, which after awhile you're just wasting your time with. Get that body moving for at least 20 minutes and get those muscles working.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I find when I'm lifting my back feels way way better.
As opposed to currently when it basically just hurts lol.

I am totally with TS on the lift like a man thing. I do more trap work though - for riding. And core 2/4 days instead of one hard core day. IMO best core work out is still free weighted squats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I also have to disagree with something, TwistedSerpent--ask any physical trainer decreased weight with increased reps will tone, increased weight with decreased reps will add bulk. 

At least, that's what all of my personal trainers, and anyone I've ever talked to, has said :x


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

So basically... I have learnt yoga is good, running is okay ish and so are weights.. All in moderation


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Zexious said:


> I also have to disagree with something, TwistedSerpent--ask any physical trainer decreased weight with increased reps will tone, increased weight with decreased reps will add bulk.
> 
> At least, that's what all of my personal trainers, and anyone I've ever talked to, has said :x


 
Which is true if you're male, as females we don't produce enough testosterone to even begin gaining the size males do, so to us adding bulk produces that desired toned look and creates muscle definition. That crazy bulked look you see female body builders have is from steroids, that natural lean but strong fitness model look is from lifting heavy without chemical help. Plus if you find yourself getting a bit more muscle then you want,then back down a bit in weight and up the reps to maintain that look.

How many females who work out regularly have you ever heard complain of having too much muscle vs how many of them want to be more toned? Toned basically is low body fat with muscle definition, to get definition you need to increase the size of the muscle, lifting heavy will do it faster then lifting lighter, its pretty much the same type of muscle. I can PM anyone pictures of myself after 8 months of heavy lifting as an example.


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I find when I'm lifting my back feels way way better.
> As opposed to currently when it basically just hurts lol.
> 
> I am totally with TS on the lift like a man thing. I do more trap work though - for riding. And core 2/4 days instead of one hard core day. IMO best core work out is still free weighted squats.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hate squats, but they're so good for you! I prefer deadlifts, much easier on my back.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know of any study showing heavy weights with low reps tones muscle better than low weights with enough repetition to induce failure. My legs are plenty hard from jogging and riding, which involves no significant weight.

Want to Build Muscle? Light Weights Will Do

Building muscle without heavy weights


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I used a treadmill one winter as country living often means snowy roads and poor footing. I was getting tired of the usual pace of brisk walking. Couldn't get the rhythm to run on it. An article said to try super slow walking. Dang! In less then 5 min. my legs were on fire. I had more non concussive workout in those 5 min than in 20 or so at the faster pace.


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Neither study defines exactly how much lower weight the study was on, when I'm talking about lower weight I mean 10lbs or less repetitively. From experience and talking to others I've seen results faster lifting heavy in general. We also then have to go into the fact that everyone's body is different and must be taken into account, I can't push myself with squats so its less weight then I know I can do. Also people following the less weight more often get lazy and stick with the same light weight instead of still increasing as their muscles grow to handle it and they will stop seeing growth. The main I prefer heavy is because I'm short of time usually, its much quicker for me doing heavier for less then lighter for longer.

She will choose what works best for her, the only way you know is by diving in, the biggest thing is having a correct form no matter which road is taken.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I lifted weights for three years and met more women, who wanted to lose weight, wouldn't join me because they didn't want to be built like a man. Altho I tried to assure them they wouldn't, not enough testosterone, I couldn't convince them of the benefits.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I lifted weights for three years and met more women, who wanted to lose weight, wouldn't join me because they didn't want to be built like a man. Altho I tried to assure them they wouldn't, not enough testosterone, I couldn't convince them of the benefits.


 
Apparently I am a bit of a man! So you never know 

I was a bit offended by a work colleague. I mentioned going to the gym and starting to get fit and the possibility of weights.. he said 'what do you want to change about yourself?' I said absolutely nothing, I am happy the way I am, I just want to be fit and active. And he gave me a raised eyebrow.

I won't be going with him!

I have found a few gyms in the area, but the one on camp is free. I think I am going to focus on my running until the weather stops that. I will continue with it during the winter on a treadmill, but also start with the weights. There are a few military PTI's who will help set up a programme. I need to do some sort of weight lifting. For a tab, I could be carrying up to 25kg, with a weapon, walk/jogging over 10-15 miles. In boots. Challenge accepted!

Will let you all know how it goes, though. I think you have to tailor programmes to what fits you, what you want to accomplish, and your life style. I can't get to a gym every day, three-four days max etc.

Pics before and duration will be done!


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome! I run into that a lot from especially guys especially when you tell them you lift heavy, just have to keep telling yourself strong women intimidate weak men. From the female side they just don't understand, thinking skinny is the only option and theres no reason to be working out. It's not about changing, it's about bettering yourself.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have done the skinny. When I was ill I dropped to 53kg. I was 72kg at my heaviest and wasn't happy then. But people didn't tell me 'Ooh you look great, you're so skinny' People told me 'you look sick!' and thankfully I am up to 58Kgs. 

But, we will see! I need to find a gym buddy to help motivate me and we can bounce off each other!

I used to do Army PT until they changed the regs on it. And I would beat most of the men on circuit training and runs. Fallen out of routine now though!


----------



## Western Mare (Sep 14, 2013)

*Pilates*

Have you tried Pilates? I found it helps a lot in getting fit 
Tai-Chi is also something I would recommend.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Haven't managed to find any pilates classes in the area! 

I am failr restricted as I don't (yet) drive, but hoping to sort that out in Novemeber so I can travel to places!


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Aside from some good exercises that you can do that are low impact to your body's past injuries, you can also look to the fuel source that you are using to rebuild your body. Some foods, IME and from the knowledge I've gained from others experiences, will cause more pain and never allow the injured area to fully heal. I'm experiencing this right now, I broke an ankle a couple weeks ago. So I ate very clean, "and also fasted for a few days", to speed up the recovery. I can walk and run around as it's healing if I'm eating clean, but whenever I eat something that isn't really all too good for the body, "in my case it's pasta", I can feel the area get painful and it becomes stiff and difficult to walk around.

IME, eating very clean is the quickest path one can take to recover from many ailments, especially when it comes to past recurring injuries that have never fully healed. The cleanest form of eating I've experienced so far is following the teachings of Arnold Ehret, Dr. Robert Morse, and Dr. Douglas Graham.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Some great advice on this thread. I just wanted to add you can custom tailor your weight training so many ways. I have lifted extremely heavy for years- upper body only- for my sports were rock climbing and hiking. For my lower body, I did endurance lifting - one set of 50 reps- because I ran long distance. Those reps of 50 did so much to lean me out and tone. Because the set takes almost 2 minutes or more to complete, the metabolic/enzyme/muscular improvement bridges that of aerobic and anaerobic training. In other words, its useful to do. Endurance training is not "light weight" training, but reduced in weight training. Those last 15 reps are frigging hard to do! 
Now that I'm riding so much, that is my gym, along with yoga for suppleness. 
My .02 cents.


----------

